# Баян Этюд 205-М



## starless (7 Май 2018)

Приобрёл дёшево тульский баян Этюд 205-М. Лет 25 у кого-то лежал и решили продать.  Очень нравится звук в правой клавиатуре. Прекрасно звучит, лучше, чем у простой "тёрки".  Все кнопки лёгкие, лихо можно переборы исполнять. На обычной тёрке всё же правая клавиатура потуже. Но какие-то кнопки стучат, а точнее клапана. И три кнопки звучат что называется с "разливом"-фальшивят.    Левая механика- хороший бас, как у других тульских баянов и резонаторы идентичные.  Но проблема с механикой. Какие-то кнопки чуть придавлены и плохой от них ответ. Но далеко не у всех, а у некоторых. Компрессия нормальная.   В принципе, у меня есть на всё запасные идентичные планки, голоса, резонаторы от концертного баяна мастерового. И главный резонатор точь-в-точь подходит... Как думаете справиться с этими проблемами?  Просто всё заменить? А так резонаторы все очень крепко соединены с декой, там хороший слой смеси воска, парафина и канифоли.  У меня хоть и опыт есть небольшой с починкой. Но хотелось бы услышать мнение форумистов.


----------



## vev (7 Май 2018)

starless (07.05.2018, 00:57) писал:


> резонаторы все очень крепко соединены с декой, там хороший слой смеси воска, парафина и канифоли.


Это как? Или я чего пропустил в Этюдостроении...


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Май 2018)

starless писал:

1.  Какие-то кнопки стучат, а точнее клапана.
2.  Какие-то кнопки чуть придавлены и плохой от них ответ. 
3.  У меня есть на всё запасные идентичные планки, голоса, резонаторы от концертного баяна мастерового. И главный резонатор точь-в-точь подходит... 
4.  А так резонаторы все очень крепко соединены с декой, там хороший слой смеси воска, парафина и канифоли. 
5.  У меня хоть и опыт есть небольшой с починкой. 



 1. Подложки клапанов усохли, их все- менять. 
2. Та же причина и в басах. Когда подложки лаек клапанов все замените- будет долгая работа по сведению рычагов валиков в басах с усиками толкателей. Если нет опыта- этот Этюд станет тренировочным, его потом отнесёте на помойку. Получаться станет на следующем инструменте. Или на сле-следующем.
3. Какое отношение запчасти от мастерового баяна имеют к Этюду?
4. Басовый сидит на костяном клее, остальные съёмные. Откуда там смесь парафина?
5. Верю)).


----------



## starless (7 Май 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> 1. Подложки клапанов усохли, их все- менять.
> 2. Та же причина и в басах. Когда подложки лаек клапанов все замените- будет долгая работа по сведению рычагов валиков в басах с усиками толкателей. Если нет опыта- этот Этюд станет тренировочным, его потом отнесёте на помойку. Получаться станет на следующем инструменте. Или на сле-следующем.
> 3. Какое отношение запчасти от мастерового баяна имеют к Этюду?
> 4. Басовый сидит на костяном клее, остальные съёмные. Откуда там смесь парафина?
> 5. Верю)).


2. Да я уж понял...надо заменить скорее вообще на другой материал подложки. Или на фетр или на флис. Поролон скорее всего стоит везде. Сгнил уж. У меня тренировочный полностью баян есть хехех...Когда-то весь левый полукорпус разбирал. Да вот напортачил немного. За дрель взялся, шурупами деку укреплял и не только. Весь деревянный баян, старый, рассохся.
3. Если обнаружатся проблемы с голосами, а не только с механикой. Да и может просто так поменяю, чтобы басы мощнее звучали.
4. Это я некорректно выразился. Смесь парафина, канифоли и воска чисто по краям, чтобы воздух не проникал лишний. Крепится резонатор разумеется на клее... Что в общем-то жаль. Труднее менять резонатор. Зато крепко прилегает...


----------



## starless (7 Май 2018)

vev писал:


> starless (07.05.2018, 00:57) писал:резонаторы все очень крепко соединены с декой, там хороший слой смеси воска, парафина и канифоли.  Это как? Или я чего пропустил в Этюдостроении...


Ошибся. Ответил Kuzalogly.


----------



## starless (10 Май 2018)

К слову...Меха этого баяна пахнут сыростью... Но ничего, я его поставил в хорошо проветриваемое помещение и без всякой влажности.  Решил залезть в недра левой механики... Все голоса, что басовые, что аккордовые- ЦЕЛЫЕ. Они отличные, никаких повреждений.  На клапанах стоит хороший фетр и лайка. Прям на удивление. А почему кнопки какие-то звучат слабо или лишь при сильном сжиме... Посмотрел я на  всё остальное. И, о ужас! Там сама механика, вся эта фурнитура, все эти толкачики еле держатся! Оказалось, что ВСЕ шурупы, которые удерживают эту внутреннюю конструкцию механики на соплях висят. Они все не затянуты! Все раскрутились каким-то образом. Плюс двух шурупов не хватает на длинных рейках. И не хватает небольшого винтика, которой должен крепко удерживать толкачики. Там из пластмассы планочка двойная. Вся она скреплена винтиками. Так винтика одного нет, другие слабо затянуты и поэтому толкачики просто болтаются. Как только я затянул все шурупы, подобрал нужные недостающие шурупы...Левая механика отлично заработала!


----------



## sergeylike (10 Май 2018)

...


----------

